
UPR Mash - danwills
https://github.com/danwills/uprMash
======
danwills
The main thing that's maybe interesting about this weird old project (I have
learnt a bit more python since back then) is that it can correctly decode
compressed UPR-strings as commonly copy-pasted on the UltraFractal email list
(a string containing a UPR in a special format, see decodeAndUnzipUPR() in
uprMash.py)

